# Free pediatric first aid course



## Shaz (3 Aug 2006)

Hi
I have a 9 month old baby and am interested in learning first aid. Does anyone know where I can do this (for free preferably).
Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

Have you asked your _Public Health Nurse_?


----------



## ophelia (3 Aug 2006)

St. John's Ambulance / Order of Malta conduct first-aid courses.  Maybe if you organised a group in work they would  come and do the necessary. Most of those groups have to charge though.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

Actually - how does paediatric first aid differ from regular first aid?


----------



## RainyDay (3 Aug 2006)

ophelia said:
			
		

> St. John's Ambulance / Order of Malta conduct first-aid courses.


Neither of these groups specialise in pediatric first aid.


			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Actually - how does paediatric first aid differ from regular first aid?


Treatments for choking and artificial ventilation would be quite different due to baby's size. Taking a pulse and typical pulse/respiration rates are different. Standard first aid courses would focus on most common accidents/medical conditions for adults. These incidents would be different for babies.


----------



## Kerak (4 Aug 2006)

Aggree with Rainy Day, but its a bit rich looking for a free course!

Why would it be free?
 what else  in life is free and worth it?

What did having the child cost you, and now you want to be taught lifesaving skill at no cost?

Even the volountary orgaisations have to cover costs!


----------



## CMCR (4 Aug 2006)

The Irish Red Cross also run about 5 different types of first aid training.  FAS also provide first aid training, but I could only find occupational first aid training courses online. Try searching their training bank for other courses. 

Overall, I don't know of too many courses that are free of charge. 

Pediatric first aid is a specialised area.  I'd suggest having a word with your public health nurse or family doctor for advice.  They may be able to recommend a course or training you can undertake. 

In addition, your public health nurse/family doctor can probably demonstrate some of the basic techniques that you need to know.


----------



## ophelia (4 Aug 2006)

Although specialised, paediatric first-aid is within the remit of reputable, registered first-aid instructors.  I have attended several first-aid courses and it always included CPR etc with both adult and baby/child instructions.  There might be a pecialised paediatric one but I don't know of any.  Maybe Crumlin Children's Hospital would be able to advise you.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Aug 2006)

Have been a first-aid instructor with a voluntary organisation for years in the past, I would guess that the vast majority of such instructors (both voluntary & professional) would have very little practical experience in dealing with paediatric first aid, and would be simply passing on what they have learnt in books.

If at all possible, I'd look for an instructor with practical experience, e.g. paediatric nurse or doctor. And btw, not every nurse or doctor is expert in first aid - it is a seperate skill.


----------



## Berrick (29 Aug 2006)

Its good to see so many parents who want to learn Paediatric First Aid.
BERRICK offer this two day course which includes the new 2005 CPR guidelines for infants and children. Our paediatric first aid tutor is a qualified nurse with vast experience in childcare and first aid. All our First Aid and CPR tutors are fully qualified and registered with the National Ambulance Training Board and/or The Irish Heart Foundation. Course fees are reasonable and further details can be had from berrick@eircom.net or by phoning 01-8577044. Also see [broken link removed]


----------



## RainyDay (7 Nov 2006)

See [broken link removed] for more details.


----------

